# Maverick ET-733 vs ThermoPro TP20



## chocdog (Jul 8, 2017)

For years I have been using the Maverick ET 32 dual probe thermometer.  For me, it has performed flawlessly and both probes will read 212 during the boiling water test.  However, I have felt limited by having one oven probe and one meat probe.  So I decided to get the Maverick ET-733 since it had dual universal probes.  It also passed the boiling water test.  The problem I had is I thought it really felt cheap and the new style keypad sucks.  It was very temperamental, sometimes it would not turn on or off when pressing the power button on the receiver unit.  Swapped batteries and still the same thing.  For $70 I expected better and would have thought, based on my older Maverick, the quality would have been much better than it was.  So I returned that unit. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I ordered the ThermoPro TP20 on Thursday from Amazon and it came today.  Man, I love Amazon






   So far I am really pleased with it,  Overall it feels better in the hand and seems to be better in the quality department than the maverick.  I really like the rubberized coating on both the transmitter and receiver and I really prefer the traditional mechanical style buttons.  I test the probes in boiling water and they both hit 212, although one probe lagged by a few seconds.  I paid $60 for the TP20.  As of right now, I am thinking this is a much better unit.    I will be testing it tomorrow when throw a fatty in my MES 40.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 8, 2017)

I hate the 733. Had one for years and I almost never use it. To much to remember when setting it. To damn complicated. 

I also have a 732, a 735, and igrill, and an igrill 2. I use the original igrill more than all of them combined.


----------



## cavman (Jul 8, 2017)

I have a 732. The first probes were not accurate. The replacements worked flawless on second cook 3rd cook are suspect and I need to boil water test them. I am severely disappointed for the money I spent.


----------



## bregent (Jul 9, 2017)

The biggest problem for me with the TP20 is that it has no low temp alarm, so it doesn't work to alert you if your cooker temp has dropped too low.


----------



## chocdog (Jul 9, 2017)

bregent said:


> The biggest problem for me with the TP20 is that it has no low temp alarm, so it doesn't work to alert you if your cooker temp has dropped too low.


For short cooks it is not a problem for me.  I am usually monitoring the receiver on a regular basis. On longer cooks I can add my older Maverick as a secondary means to have a low temp alarm.  I used the TP20 for the first time today and it worked flawlessly.  Even not having the low temp alarm, I still think overall that is better than the ET733.  If the ET733 had better buttons i would have kept it.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 9, 2017)

I prefer my TP20 over the 733 I had.  The TP20 is just easier to use, the sync just works with no effort, and the probes were basically spot on.


----------

